# Nice little 10" Storm up here! Potsdam, NY



## procutsnow (Aug 24, 2010)

Got a good 10" at my house in Colton, NY and a bit less in Potsdam (10 miles away) where all of my apartments and plow accounts are. Fiasco with my new plow (they accidentially sold my blade... don't ask) so I rode shotgun with a buddy until I picked up my truck with a loaner 8' 2" VXT Poly until my 9' 2" VXT comes in tomorrow. First time I have every plowed with a truck, it is a monster to say the least. Can't wait to get the 9' 2" tomorrow. Logged 3 hours on it today, really happy with the set up.

Here are a few pics (afterthought, sorry) I took tonight of my driveway and walk. Still spitting, will probably get a few more inches before morning.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

Welcome to the snow pushers club!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm so jealous....


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

plowguy43;1143668 said:


> I'm so jealous....


x2..........


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

x3...........


----------



## procutsnow (Aug 24, 2010)

Another few hours this morning cleaning up my two apartment complexes (in between a clogged toilet call and a showing). Here's a picture of the new truck and the loaner 8' 2" VXT Poly. Truck just clicked 400 miles and have about 5 hours of plowing on it.


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 14, 2008)

Truck looks good with the plow on it! 

I spent some time up it Potsdam, it's cold up there! haha


----------



## BMB Plowing (Nov 20, 2010)

that setup looks good!


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice looking setup. I'm more jealous now.


----------



## DareDog (Oct 22, 2007)

Lucky didnt get that much here in saranac lake, just flurry's all day


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

truck looks good. im glad you like it


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

plowguy43;1143668 said:


> I'm so jealous....





abbe;1143697 said:


> x2..........





Silverado10923;1143788 said:


> x3...........


x4 I have bean iching to plw since October.


----------



## procutsnow (Aug 24, 2010)

Thanks everybody, I have rode shotgun in a few other trucks with various set ups. This truck without any ballast seems to do really well comparatively. I am thinking about putting maybe 600 lbs. in it, the 9' 2" is about 40 lbs. heavier than the 8' 2" so it couldn't hurt.


----------



## slave2lawns (Oct 9, 2008)

Nice setup.


----------

